# Apprenticeships at Ministry of Fitness



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im posting this in Gen Con as it covers a range of topics

Basically I have 2 apprenticeships to be filled at my gym when it opens in about 6 weeks

The posts are not gopher posts as in photocopying/skivvying

This is a real chance for someone between 16-18 to gain a recognised qualification NVQII and progress on in life.

The two posts available are

*Business Management*

*Customer Service/Operations Management*

The BM post will be working with me and the OM post with the General Manager, its basically a job shadowing exercise learning what it takes to run your own business.

The qualification is gained through practical experience and you will learn valuable information about the gym trade as well as general business practice.

I am offering it to 16-17 yo because that is the highest unemployment group at the moment and part of my business plan involves helping others like this.

So if you or anyone you may know would be interested in this please drop me a line or post on here

The vacany can be found on

https://apprenticeshipvacancymatchingservice.lsc.gov.uk

keyword 'ministry of fitness'

postcode 'bs15 8nh'


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thats a bl00dy nice thing to do mate, good on ya :thumb: wish someone would have given me a chance like that when I was a teenager, just hope the candidate appreciates how lucky they are! :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice to see you taking on younger people mate.. i know how hard it is.

they had big discussion this morning in the breakfast news on BBC regarding this.

if you get a chance look it up on the BBC site. some interesting points.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll have a look at that Sizar,

SD - Its so hard to get into the trade at the moment because of the recession so gives young people a different avenue as if they were at a large chain they'd probably be doing sweeping etc for years.

Oh the course runs about 10 months so its not a long thing like say a plumber's apprentice would be.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

this would be perfect for me! just leaving school, love the gym envirment and getting to learn too!

just a shame i live in cambridgeshire rather then were you do :cursing: :thumbdown:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh I have personally found it's almost impossible to get into gyms up here.

A) Because they are never recruiting

B) When they do recruit billion people apply. It's not exactly like it's a high paid job, pretty crap tbh (fitness instructor I talk of)

Im doing my personal training soon however have an interview on tuesday with corporate gym. It lasts 5 hours ffs... group task, a full test/exam. A full interview and theres some other stuff in there. It's like it's for a what? 14 grand a year job woop tee do. Sometimes wonder why I even bothered going into fitness.

It's good what your doing though Tom, problem is there isn't enough of people like you about offering these opportunities. It's all about money at the end of the day.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

if only i was couple years younger


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Its in Bristol Daz

I think I may be the first gym to offer this type of apprenticeship, thing is there is a grant available from the government to help pay the wages so really it will only cost me about half the normal amount to hire an apprentice so its a winner all round.


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)

Good to see someone giving something back


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

> Good to see someone giving something back


X2 - Hopefully you find the right candidate who will grasp the opportunity and give it 110%

Apprenticeships are hard to come by these days, i work in Automotive Engineering and over the years i have seen so many young lads blowing opportunities by bunking off college, timekeeping & attendance etc

Best of luck with your venture Tom - looks to have loads of potential!


----------



## Omen (Mar 26, 2009)

A noble gesture. Brilliant PR too... Social & environmental responsibility 'n' all that. Nice one Tom.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

For someone out there this opportunity will be a dream come true. It takes a big man to offer this kind of apprenticeship.

Good luck in finding your apprentice Tom.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Im 20, but if i was younger and lived closer to the center.....

what a good idea, good luck with it!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

mate im 18 at the moment if i lived closer ide do it or even if i could get a flat down there i would but i think it would cost too much for me to have my own place on an apprenticeship


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

So the Evening Post have started a campaign yesterday (but it starts June 15th) to find 100 apprentices for businesses in 100 days.

Nice to know Im ahead of the game


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Fair play Tom for making this opportunity available, i'm sure you'll get plenty of lads off here interested

Same as above goes for me, if i was a little younger and lived near i would bite your hand off for it lol


----------



## Frampton (Jun 21, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Im posting this in Gen Con as it covers a range of topics
> 
> Basically I have 2 apprenticeships to be filled at my gym when it opens in about 6 weeks
> 
> ...


Hi I am really interested in this position, sorry I have jsut joined this forum today, and cannot seem to get a PM sent to you  However, please get back to me either through email or phone:

Thanks

Ollie


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Frampton said:


> Hi I am really interested in this position, sorry I have jsut joined this forum today, and cannot seem to get a PM sent to you  However, please get back to me either through email or phone:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ollie


Ollie

email me on [email protected]

Ive removed your number to stop idiots contacting you


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Its in Bristol Daz
> 
> I think I may be the first gym to offer this type of apprenticeship, thing is there is a grant available from the government to help pay the wages so really it will only cost me about half the normal amount to hire an apprentice so its a winner all round.


Thats an excellent idea regarding the grant and hopefully it will encourage other businesses to do the same.

Saying that though it is still going to take decent people like yourself trying to help youngsters actually make something of themselves for it to suceed.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

robdog said:


> Thats an excellent idea regarding the grant and hopefully it will encourage other businesses to do the same.
> 
> Saying that though it is still going to take decent people like yourself trying to help youngsters actually make something of themselves for it to suceed.


Thanks mate

although Ive advertised it havent had much response yet which is dissapointing considering the opportunity available.


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

I cant believe people are not taking you up on this opportnity.

I take my hat off to you TT for what you are offering.

Do your apprentices get the opportunity to stay with your company once qualified?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hardc0re said:


> I cant believe people are not taking you up on this opportnity.
> 
> I take my hat off to you TT for what you are offering.
> 
> *Do your apprentices get the opportunity to stay with your company once qualified*?


Absolutely, no point training someone up and letting them go


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Totally agree with you about keeping them on.

Just i know a few companys up here that take on apprentices, then when there time is up, they push them out the door and get more apprentices in.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

We are also looking at doing this for our gym and shop Tom.....it a fantastic way of not only getting someone trained properly for the job you want them to do in the way you want them to do it, but also hopefully to get a motivated 'keeper' for a long term position.

There isn't much in the way of jobs for youngsters our way (rural) unless they want to go into factories, so I am expecting high interest. Hopefully.....


----------



## Tatlock (Oct 1, 2009)

I thought the postions would have been snaped up in a heart beat...

Different postion i know, but I don't think iv'e ever seen a gym offer a personal training aprentership.....When my line of work has dried up in the past ive certainly tried looking..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

the apprenticeships are open now to people 16-24

government have expanded the scheme.

Had more applications recently. Will be worth it for the lucky candidates.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Its a shame I am just a year or two too old... no really its only a year or two (wenty)


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> the apprenticeships are open now to people 16-24
> 
> government have expanded the scheme.
> 
> Had more applications recently. Will be worth it for the lucky candidates.


Had I seen this before I got my new job I probably would have moved back to Bristol for it. Haven't been back for more than 2 weeks in three years.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

hah, I only just realised how close your Gym really is to my parents. It is actually just around the corner.


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

Ahhhhh I saw this in the evening post yesterday, my mum showed me it, I dont think she read that you have to be 16-18 though lol , maybe she forgot im 21 ''/ haha


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

-tommyboiii- said:


> Ahhhhh I saw this in the evening post yesterday, my mum showed me it, I dont think she read that you have to be 16-18 though lol , maybe she forgot im 21 ''/ haha


Look. 



Tinytom said:


> the apprenticeships are open now to people 16-24


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

you dont have to be 16-18 theyve recently raised it to 24.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

we have teamed up with A4E(government scheme) they put people in our gym to learn communication skills.along with a few other things which i cant remember off the top of my head. but they pay them a wage every week then if they are good and show interest we will pay them extra on top and usually offer them a job. or put them through personal training course.. we have had some right doughnuts though.? :confused1: ... the one we have at the moment is very good .... and what makes it easier he is into training....and tends to show interest...

steve


----------



## Luke.jr (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi there Tom

have emailed you regarding the Apprenticeships

thanks

Luke


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Luke

Apprenticeships will be done on the next few weeks. Had a few issues on opening to sort out so its been put back because of this.


----------



## Luke.jr (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok thanks Tom.

I guess you have received my email regarding this,

so shall I just wait now?

I can pop up the gym if that's any help.

Thanks luke


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

:thumb :if only i lived closer :/ no gyms around here do stuff like this TOM, you are the man (Y) :thumb:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Luring in young boys on Internet forums? There's a name for people like you

"Inspirational" lol good to see someone taking young people under their wing. Wish I had a Highly motivated mentor at that age


----------



## supacook2k (Feb 26, 2010)

if i was 8 years younger!


----------

